# Rehome: Baby Rex/Silver Marten mix bucks



## Barmy Bunny Broad (May 30, 2011)

We adopted two rabbits (separately) , and they bonded right away. Unfortunatley, the first was neither female nor fixed as were told and a litter of five kits is the result (born April 11, 2011 at 5:00-5:30pm; runt born at 11am).

It has been a joyous and wonderful experience; however, we cannot keep all of the bunnies as we live in a small home and seven rabbits (plus my 2 sons) is just too much.

So, around June 4th or so, the kits should be weaned (8 weeks), and will be ready for new homes. I would much prefer experienced bunny parents for them if at all possible.

Momma is a medium gray coloured Rex with the sweetest personality.
Dad is a a slightly darker Silver Marten who is definitely a ladies man.

The babies are all slightly different form each other and a real mix of their parents. 
Most seem to be taking on Mom's body shape but Dad's head shape. There are light gray/brownish babies, a medium gray baby and two dark gray babies. all have white around the eyes, under the chin, and behind the head at the base of the neck. Their ears are where the real differences are. Everything from short to super long, pointed tips to rounded ones and the space between their ears is different two.

I cannot find a way to insert pictures here, so please check out the blog I have been keeping on their growth and progress: http://mitchellbabybunnies.blogspot.com.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

I clicked on the link and it said "blog not found"

I hope all the babies find loving homes!


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 2, 2011)

blog not found?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 3, 2011)

http://mitchellbabybunnies.blogspot.com

No period at the end of the link.

Good luck finding good homes.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 3, 2011)

Too bad you're in Canada and my husband is a nazi or I'd so be choosing one!


----------



## Rashel (Jun 10, 2011)

Darn - I'm in Oklahoma, or I'd seriously look into adopting one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2011)

They are all so cute. Good luck.


----------

